# Audi Exclusive Leverages Special Editions in Strategy for Growth



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

There’s an aggressive push for growth at Audi, and while this strategy seems quite obvious when you look at high-demand new models, it can even be measured in smaller corners of the business such as quattro GmbH. We’ve learned that, even here at their high performance and custom tailoring division, Audi is pushing for aggressive gains in both performance cars and customization.

Growth in performance seems easy enough. Simply add more RS models like the TT RS, RS 5, RS 3 and the upcoming * Geneva-bound RS 4 * and the sales charts will show growth. But, how do you push more tailoring from the Audi Exclusive end of the business… especially when custom orders are already higher than they’ve ever been?

Then there's the key problem with Audi Exclusive and that is lead time. Tailored Audis take too long to deliver… at least that’s the case for export markets like the United States where a custom ordered car from Germany may take months to deliver. In as much, quattro GmbH is beginning to hatch a strategy that makes custom tailoring more approachable and turns one special order turn into 50 or 200.










Fourtitude editors recently caught up with quattro GmbH development boss Stefan Reil, who outlined some of this plan for us. No doubt enthusiasts have already taken note of special models like the * UK market Audi R8 V8 Limited Edition * or the * recently arrived in America Audi S5 Special Edition *, so perhaps you see where we’re going with this.

Below is a video of outtakes from the interview. Watch it and the strategy comes into clear focus. Special editions of Audi models are expected to grow considerably in the near future, seeing quattro GmbH work with the Audi Design Team and local importers to create limited run cars with high demand from brand enthusiasts. If you’re anything like us, no doubt you can’t wait to see what other fruits come from such a plan.

Worth noting, Mr. Reil mentions in particular the * Q7 Patrick Hellmann Collection Limited Edition * built for Audi Russia and announced last fall. We somehow missed this car’s introduction the first time around but we’re running the news now, along with photos provided to Fourtitude from quattro GmbH. No doubt Q7 owners will take great interest in some of the customization done to this limited Russian market offering, including chromeless Q7 V12 TDI trim given a mix of these cars were of that engine spec.

* We’ve also added a link to a new photo shoot of the S5 special edition shot just this week following its delivery at Audi Mechanicsburg in Pennsylvania. See that gallery HERE.*


----------

